# Viper Model Number unkown



## kingisland99762 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello all,

I have an older viper auto start/alarm system, I can't find the model number on it.

Here is what I have found on the remote:
outside back;des.333,634
FCCID:EZSDEI491
68 Billion Rolling Codes

inside the unit:
726E

then on the circuit board inside DT4BA

any ideas what model this is?

Thanks alot
Jimmy


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello kingisland!

the remote does not help as they can work with several models, if you need to know the exact unit number the only way is to drop the under side of the drivers dash board and find the brains of the unit.

If you just need a new remote then post a photo of it up.


----------

